# Dextrose while cutting?



## djk80 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

I am cutting so as little calories as possible is a preference but do you think I should be taking dextrose as well??

I am debating to take it as a post workout drink with grape juice but I already have brown rice and oats in the day in the mourning??

Do you think there would be any benefit for me right now or no?


----------



## Hench (Mar 19, 2009)

What time of day do you train?


----------



## djk80 (Mar 19, 2009)

Varies either first thing in the mourning or right before I go to bed.......

Well Lol the thing is I work overnights 10p-8am.....So I either workout before I go to work at like 7pm or I workout at like 10am after work then I go to sleep.....lol hope that makes sense


----------



## Hench (Mar 19, 2009)

djk80 said:


> Varies either first thing in the mourning or right before I go to bed.......
> 
> Well Lol the thing is I work overnights 10p-8am.....So I either workout before I go to work at like 7pm or I workout at like 10am after work then I go to sleep.....lol hope that makes sense



You can keep carbs timed around you workouts, keeping other meals mainly protein and fats. Dextrose is fine while cutting, you can use it PWO. << This is only one way of keeping yourself comfortable(i.e. a high protein, high fat low carb diet, with carbs only eat pre and post WO). Nothing wrong with carbs while cutting if you dont feel hungry. If you want oats in the morning, and more carbs PWO in the evening, thats fine as long as you remain in a caloric deficit.


----------



## Built (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ What he said.


----------



## nni (Mar 20, 2009)

you can make arrangements for it, or experiement swapping it out for glycine.


----------

